# Gas tank rust removal pics before and after



## Koenig041 (Dec 18, 2013)

Lots of great info out there on rust removal. You can find anything from regular kitchen ingredients like white vinegar to acid and electricity.
I have young children so I went with what I felt was the least evasive method, white vinegar. 

I wrote in the general discussion section about how I obtained a Arctic 826. This machine appears to have been manufactured by Deere for the Arctic Cat company. I only paid $45 for the machine, so I'm not looking to put a lot into it.

Below are the before and after pics of the interior of the gas tank. I used white vinegar, undiluted, for an approximately 24 hour soak. Scrubbed with a metal wire bush. Then I let it soak once again for 3 hours and another scrub.
























Other end of the tank


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Looks good, household vinegar is a diluted form of Acetic acid.

That is the inside? How did you take such a good picture? Through the caps hole?

This stuff works good, a non-toxic rust remover and is an environmentally safe product. 
Evapo-Rust Rust Remover - Evapo-Rust Super Safe Rust Remover

A little pricy, but you can use it over and over for a few times. For real rusty items just let them sit overnight.

When it turns black it will still work some but they recommend to toss it. Safe enough to pour down the drain.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Big Ed said:


> Looks good, household vinegar is a diluted form of Acetic acid.
> 
> That is the inside? How did you take such a good picture? Through the caps hole?
> 
> ...


or maybe you could get a new tank.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> or maybe you could get a new tank.


Never thought of that! 
Though it is not my $$$$ for cleaning the above tank in question.

But if you want to de-rust something, evapo rust is the way to go.
Environmentally friendly too.

I want to know how he took such nice pictures?
Maybe he cut the tank in half?


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

+1 on last comment. evapo rust works great, you just poor it in and let it sit for a couple days. its expensive, but is reusable


----------



## Koenig041 (Dec 18, 2013)

I never heard of evapo rust. Just looked at the link. It looks to be quite interesting.

I am not going to buy a new tank if this one can be salvaged. An oem tank costs as much as I paid for the machine.

I took the picture thru the cap hole with my HTC cell phone. The flash and camera eye, were spaced close enough to sit over the fill hole.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Then the electrolysis process was off the table.


----------

